

Patent covering Reactive Extensions? - joubert
http://www.google.com/patents?id=4lvrAQAAEBAJ&pg=PA1&dq=observable+inassignee:microsoft&hl=en&sa=X&ei=yo-mT4uuKbH9iQKM48HTAg&ved=0CDcQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=observable%20inassignee%3Amicrosoft&f=false

======
joubert
And also this second patent:
[http://www.google.com/patents?id=8ZzbAQAAEBAJ&pg=PA1&...](http://www.google.com/patents?id=8ZzbAQAAEBAJ&pg=PA1&dq=observable+inassignee:microsoft&hl=en&sa=X&ei=gJGmT76eM4rkiALgj5TjAg&ved=0CDoQ6AEwAQ#v=onepage&q=observable%20inassignee%3Amicrosoft&f=false)

I've been curious why not more folks are using RxJS (especially after
yesterday's post about ReactiveCocoa -
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3929446>).

